# Tequisquiapan, Mexico



## elpaso (Mar 10, 2009)

My wife and I would like to spend a few months in this town, beginning in September 09. Does anyone know of rentals in the area? We prefer to rent on the economy. Thanks. Richard


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Unless a town has a very large expat presence, there won't be many agencies for rentals; perhaps none at all. As such, I would advise you to book a hotel for your arrival and then start asking around in likely neighborhoods. Local papers may offer some listings, but you will find most simply by walking around and looking for signs or asking in local tiendas.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

I found a few real-estate listings but you'll pay top price and renting sight-unseen in the "economy" range is not a good idea. Unless someone on this board lives there I'd not expect anything more than hotel suggestions. A warning :: economy houses or apartments are often not furnished

I wouldn't even book a room ahead. Just get there early enough to look around and find a hotel that works. From there look for an apartment or house


----------



## elpaso (Mar 10, 2009)

*Tequisquiapan*

Thanks for the good advice. elpaso




sparks said:


> I found a few real-estate listings but you'll pay top price and renting sight-unseen in the "economy" range is not a good idea. Unless someone on this board lives there I'd not expect anything more than hotel suggestions. A warning :: economy houses or apartments are often not furnished
> 
> I wouldn't even book a room ahead. Just get there early enough to look around and find a hotel that works. From there look for an apartment or house


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If you are only staying a few months, it might be just as convenient to negotiate a price with a comfortable hotel or B&B for your stay; especially one well located within walking distance of restaurants, the plaza, etc.


----------



## quinta (Mar 8, 2009)

In case you want to see what's available now, you might want to look in on "Vivastreet" or Craigslist in the area for the city you're interested in, might give you an idea of what's out there....


----------



## Queretaro (Dec 6, 2008)

Tequis does not have a huge expat population, but there are a ton of realestate agencies there (I was there 2 weeks ago, and there seemed to be multiple on every block). If you speak Spanish, you should be able to find and contact a few by looking online. Good luck.


----------

